# Want to purhase a laptop in 35000-40000 Rs range, pleae help



## Subro (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello friends, 
  I am planing to buy a laptop, so please help. I have filled the questionnaire, so please help at the earliest, as I am planning to buy within 1 week

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD) 35,000 INR to 40,000 INR

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

    Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
I would prefer among Dell, HP, Lenovo. But I don't know much about Asus & Acer Laptops. Are Asus & Acer laptops good in performance? Please suggest.

4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? Slight gaming, Internet browsing, Office Documentation, watching movies, so the laptop should have good speakers (If Altec Lansing, it would be great)

6) Anything else you would like to say?
I live in Gurgaon, so I would like to buy it from Gurgaon or Delhi. I would like to buy it on EMI with HDFC credit card. Do u have any information, where I can get the laptop, under such conditions?

please help me as early as possible

Thanks in advance


----------



## HimanshuUT (Oct 14, 2012)

I was also going to post the same thread. The best laptop I can find below 35K is HP Pavilion G6-2136TX.

HP Pavilion G6-2136TX (Black), 4GB, 500GB, Win7 HB,With 1 Year Onsite Warranty | eBay

If anyone can suggest a better one in 35-40 K range, it would be good.

P.S. : Please suggest only Lenovo, HP and Sony as I am not completely sure about about the quality of other brands and their after-sales service.


----------



## techlover (Oct 20, 2012)

also see HP Pavilion G6-2016TX Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1GB Graph)  ...u can get it around 40k


----------

